

Spotify launches in Ireland - danielhunt
http://www.spotify.com/ie/desktop-splash/

======
dave84
If you don't want to sign up using Facebook, go to the homepage and click
signup from there.

Edit: I know my father would love this service but he doesn't have a Facebook
account (and never will) and he'd likely have just given up at the point of
being asked to sign up with Facebook.

Edit2: Just had a play around with Spotify for the hour there. It's brilliant.

~~~
nicholassmith
I know a few people who've seen the Facebook requirement and switched off,
even after being told there's a non-Facebook way to do it.

~~~
destraynor
It's a tricky one.

As a product owner there are massive benefits to having Facebook accounts over
your own login system. I don't like it either but being able to tap into
friend networks & social activity streams is really useful:
<http://blog.intercom.io/designing-for-viral-distribution/>
<http://blog.intercom.io/measuring-viral-distribution/>

Spotify is the poster child of the sort of success that it brings, pretty much
every interaction (play, fave, playlist etc) is streamed to FB constantly
spreading the word about Spotify.

Not saying it's "cool" , just that it's a very sensible thing for a business
owner to shoot for.

Des

------
ShaneOG
Finally!

If you previously used Spotify through a proxy you have to change your
registered country (to Ireland) in your profile before you can login to the
app.

------
burriko
Good news, but sadly it's yet another country in which Spotify is charging
much less than they charge the UK. Apparently £9.99 = €9.99 = $9.99.

~~~
danielhunt
This is the first time, in the history of the internet, I've seen a cheaper
price for something available in Ireland after having been launched elsewhere.

I was fully expecting a pricetag of 20e for premium.

